# 553 5.3.5 system config error und MX - was tun?



## rAvEnXXL (26. August 2004)

Hi! Ich habe bei meinem Server (Debian) einen pop3 Mail-Account eingerichtet.
Wenn man an diesen eine Mail schreibt kommt aber folgender Fehler zurück:

   ----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors ----- <test@sasas.net>
    (reason: 553 5.3.5 system config error)

   ----- Transcript of session follows -----
553 5.3.5 mail.sasas.net. config error: mail loops back to me (MX problem?) 554 5.3.5 Local configuration error
 
DNS und MX habe ich bei einem anderen Anbieter eintragen lassen. DNS (zb Webaccount abrufen über Domain) funktioniert übrigens.

Ist der MX Eintrag falsch oder ist was am Server falsch? Alle andere Domains (ca. 20 Stück) funktionieren perfekt (auch Mail) - jedoch sind das alles .de. Ist da vielleicht ein Unterschied zu .net in bezug auf MX Eintrag?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. August 2004)

Nein, da besteht natürlich kein Unterschied.

Um weiterzuhelfen, müsstest du
a) eine Beispiel-de.Domain und die entsprechende .net-Domain posten
b) sagen, welchen MTA zu einsetzt und
c) dessen config posten


----------

